# DanganRonpaV3 Survivor & Killer Predictions (Spoilers?)



## EgotisticalKarp (Jan 8, 2017)

Since the game is coming out in Japan soon I'd like to see who other people think who is going to live and die. I am going to go through each character and whether or not I think that they die or if they are a killer. There's a lot of characters so this is going to be rather long. With that out of the way lets get started, in no particular order.

THERE WILL BE DEMO SPOILERS, YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED​


Spoiler: Kaede Akamatsu (Protagonist), Ultimate Pianist



I believe Kaede will survivor, shes the protagonist so I'd be suprised if she dies and the player can't do anything about it.





Spoiler: Korekiyo Shinguji (The Creepy One), Ultimate Anthropolgist



I believe he will be killed by someone for his curiosity in cultural anthropology, but I'll get into that more later





Spoiler: Ryoma Hoshi (Killer Tennis), Ultimate Tennis Player



Ryoma is going to die, I'm not sure if he will be a killer or a victim however. Demo talked about how he was responsible for the killing of an entire mafia organization earning him the Alias Killer Tennis, what if one character has ties to the mafia and kills him in revenge or Ryoma kills that person to finish what he started.





Spoiler: Miu Iruma (Queen of Lewdness), Ultimate Inventor



I believe she will be a killer just because her talent has so much potential to make a confusing case.





Spoiler: Kiibo (Robo-Naegi), Ultimate Robot



Kiibo just seems like a character who is asking for death but due to his nature as a robot I doubt he will truly "die." I think he will just sorta end up like Alter Ego or just be reactivated later on.





Spoiler:  Tsumugi Shirogane (Otaku), Ultimate Cosplayer



Killer. Same reason as the Miu but replace the inventions with disguises.





Spoiler: Angie Yonaga (Wants a sacrifice), Ultimate Artist



I believe she will kill Korekiyo. His desire to learn more about Angie's island and learn the culture will cross the line with Angie's religious beliefs and she will end up killing him as a sacrifice to her god. (Yes this is something she mentions as happening on her island in the Demo)





Spoiler: Maki Harukawa (Best Mother who is not an actual mother), Ultimate Caregiver



I think she will survive, I don't have any evidence for this but she just seems like a character who would survive in DanganRonpa games despite all odds, much like Asahina did in the first game and DR3





Spoiler: Kaito Momota (Space boi), Ultimate Astronaut



I believe he will die trying to protect Maki from an attacker (possibly the cosplayer so Maki doesn't know who his true killer is) thanks to certain leaked voice lines, which is my only evidence





Spoiler: Rantaro Amami (Ahogex2), Ultimate ???



I think he will be similar to Sakura in DR1, as he dies to help reveal who the master mind is or to just help everyone escape (probably by breaking the rules of the school)





Spoiler: Gonta Gokuhara (B U F F)



, Ultimate Entomologist] Survivor by dumb luck, see Yasuhiro Hagakure





Spoiler: Himiko Yumeno (Pure Child), Ultimate Magician



I believe she will die. Her Character is very similar to Hiyoko from DR2, due to her child like appearance I feel like her death will be more of a shock value death, however I would much prefer is she ended up being a killer using her "magic" to her advantage.





Spoiler: Kurumi Tojo (Talent sets women's rights back by 50 years), Ultimate Maid



I believe she will kill someone and her ability to clean effectively will cause there to be a lack of evidence and thus make her trial one of the later trials in which the player needs to use the lie bullet mechanic constantly





Spoiler: Tenko Chabashira (Please help this child), Ultmate Aikido Master



Too disgusted by men to get their blood on her, too kind to girls to kill them, too strong to be killed easily, I believe she will survive





Spoiler: Shuichi Saihara (Fake Kirigiri), Ultimate Detective



First deat, as it would contrast the former ultimate detective's survival in the first killing game and cause the other's to fall into despair at the realization they don't have the ultimate detective to help in the following murders





Spoiler: Kokichi Oma (Compulsive Liar), Ultimate Supreme Ruler:



I believe he survives thanks to some of the other "students" that could have ties to Oma's orginazation


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 8, 2017)

Spoiler: o



the ones who i want to live: ???, maid, ruler, artist, inventor, pianist, detective, caregiver

people who i think will be killed: entomologist, kiibo

people who i think will be killers: maid (my wife whyyyyy), cosplayer

people who i think will die but i have no idea if they're the killer or person that gets killed: tennis player, akido master, astronaut (there is NO way this guy will live and if he does i'll be angry), anthropologist, ???, detective

so this would ultimately leave: pianist, ruler, artist, inventor?
i know i'm terribly wrong about all of it but i just cannot see half of these people living.


----------



## radical6 (Jan 10, 2017)

LOL THEY SPOILED WHO DIES IN THE ACHIEVEMENT ICON
DONT ****ING LOOK

IM SO PISSED IM NOT BUYING THIS GAME, lets just say it baits you into thinking its something..when its not.


----------



## radical6 (Jan 10, 2017)

LOL SO

people have datamined the whole game

i know all the killers and victims, its confirmed by audio files and the sprites for the victims/accused and their pictures and executions. 

wow

the story is...really...meh. maybe i should play it first but....wooooooooooooooow. ur all in for a surprise....


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 10, 2017)

kallie said:


> LOL SO
> 
> people have datamined the whole game
> 
> ...



girl... i am so tempted to find the spoilers wtfffff


----------



## EgotisticalKarp (Jan 11, 2017)

kallie said:


> LOL SO
> 
> people have datamined the whole game
> 
> ...



I found them as well and didn't believe it, just watched the first chapter in Japanese. just wow.....


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 11, 2017)

Spoiler



i hate this game so much. it literally amazes me that all the people i really hoped would live would genuinely die aside from like 1 or 2. i'M SO BROKEN UP OVER THIS


----------



## debinoresu (Jan 11, 2017)

ok so i havent looked at the spoilers so imma share some of my thoughts



Spoiler: predictions



Kaede- i dont know. i never really care about the protagonist much bc like, it is you. i dont like her neck, though. thin neck.
miu- i think shell die, and there might be a moment where we think shes a killer but she ends up dying or something.
tsumugi- shell survive. a glasses has to survive.
tenko- will die, possibly killed by one of the girls as a result of her distrust of men or something.
kirumi- now this is weird and will prolly be disproven the second theyre on screen at the same time, prolly already is disproven but i swear to god kirumi and shuichi are the same person. because of this distinctive quality, they will both live, since i think theyre the same dAMN PERSON!!!! itll be used as an important factor in a mystery that theyre the same person and they'll be forced to admit it during trial to prove their innocence
maki- will kill. has some big secret or something no way this ***** is a caregiver
himiko- TOO INNOCENT LOOKING. will kill someone.
angie- too peppy!! will either accidentally kill someone or kill someone as a result of her god obsession thing
shuichi- same person as kirumi!!! i SWEAR IT EVEN IF ITS CANONICALLY DISPROVEN
rantaro- will be killed. red herring character. however, ill leave open the hope of them triple turning on us and actually having the red herring be the killer in a case.
kokichi- his big mouth will get him killed
ki-bo- will live. noticed that characters with really interesting/new traits tend to live.
gonta- will accidentally kill someone. the anti-red herring. blue herring.
korekiyo- will be killed but he lets it happen out of fascination ors omething
ryoma- shorties never live. maybe its time
kaito- grape. will be eaten



cant wait to see how wrong i am this is fun


----------



## Capella (Jan 12, 2017)

Hopeless Opus said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> i hate this game so much. it literally amazes me that all the people i really hoped would live would genuinely die aside from like 1 or 2. i'M SO BROKEN UP OVER THIS





Spoiler



me too LMAO i literally have no interest in this game anymore because of chapter 1. i was so excited for her and they just crush all of it


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 12, 2017)

Capella said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> me too LMAO i literally have no interest in this game anymore because of chapter 1. i was so excited for her and they just crush all of it





Spoiler: im gonna kms



genuinely i have been so broken up over kaede's death. like oh my god?? she DIDN'T DESERVE THIS???? i honestly love her so much and i really am so upset about it. i dont know why they had to do that to her, honestly that was such a big plot twist but such an UPSETTING PLOT TWIST


----------



## Capella (Jan 12, 2017)

Hopeless Opus said:


> Spoiler: im gonna kms
> 
> 
> 
> genuinely i have been so broken up over kaede's death. like oh my god?? she DIDN'T DESERVE THIS???? i honestly love her so much and i really am so upset about it. i dont know why they had to do that to her, honestly that was such a big plot twist but such an UPSETTING PLOT TWIST





Spoiler



it wasnt even a good plot twist though ?? like yeah kill off the first female protaginist to be replaced by.. a naegi clone. idk she was just so interesting and had a lot of potential but they just kill her off and her death was so brutal god she didnt deserve that


----------



## Kurashiki (Jan 12, 2017)

MMMMM DANGANRONPA, ch. 1 spoilers



Spoiler



i was really excited for kaede!! that official art of her and maki also was so nice ?? im so disappointed w how they handled it, i haven't watched her execution but ??? it's just really disappointing that they killed her off and replaced her with saiihara. tbh i just looked up the rest of the spoilers afterwards bc i wasn't very excited for it anymore, i'll still play the game when it comes out in english though.



 idk i'm hoping some of the other characters will grow on me ??  im interested in maki, angie, rantarou and saihara but i dont have very high expectations, especially since dr3 was kind of awful imo


----------



## Capella (Jan 14, 2017)

Kurashiki said:


> MMMMM DANGANRONPA, ch. 1 spoilers
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: spoiler



exactly how i feel lol, makis awesome though trust me  like i get it they mislead us into thinking kaede and rantarou would be important but cmon it would have been a bigger twist with saihara instead of kaede


----------

